# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Bastón bailarin

## dreaigon

hola, hace poco e adquirido el baston bailarin y tengo ciertas dudas sobre su funcionamiento.

1 deve "bailar= apolllado en el suelo o "flotando"`por el aire?

2 el "****" ke lo mantiene se puede reponer en caso de rotura?

en todo caso me parece ke me gustaria contacto con alguuien qye me puediera pasar algun video de el realizando lña rutina o algo por el estilo gracias

----------


## AmadeuS

no te ha venido con repuesto? si se arregla muy facil, y hay muchos magos que lo han usado, yo se lo vi a McBride por ejemplo.
Saludos

----------


## dreaigon

a si el rollito, tienees razon. pero y la tora pregunta, como deve baialr apollado en el suelo o flotando
 eske no lo tengo claro

----------


## AmadeuS

flotando, esa es la idea, no te ha venido con instrucciones, prueba con movimientos circulares, bien sincronizados
Saludos

----------


## dreaigon

tu pareces tenerlo 
no tienes nnigun video tuyo aciendolo , eske no me ago una idea cierta.

----------


## ignoto

¿Y te lo comprastes sin haber visto a nadie hacerlo?

Perdona pero estás haciendo la casa por el tejado.

Primero: Uno piensa en lo que quiere hacer.
Segundo: Uno se procura los medios para ello.
Tercero: Uno ensaya hasta el hastío.
Cuarto: Uno se conciencia de que es mas malo que padecer de gases y almorranas al mismo tiempo.
Quinto: Uno empieza a saber qué es la magia.

Si te saltas el primer paso vas por mal camino.

Un consejo: Guarda tu bastón en un armario y estudia magia. La magia se aprende a base de dejarse los ojos en los libros de magia. Lo demás son "truqueros".

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ignoto (Y Dreaigon):

Efectivamente basta echar un vistazo a sus, hasta ahora, 30 mensajes para darse cuenta al momento que anda un poco desorientado en cuanto al método.

Y también, insisto, de su necesidad galopante de visitar... 
http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gespub000001.nsf/(voanexos)/arch9E7D58ED6C5CBB54C1256E670038B91C/$FILE/Ortografia.pdf

(Por si no enlaza directamente, se trata del apartado Ortografía de la página www.rae.es)

----------


## ramonu

> Por si no enlaza directamente, se trata del apartado Ortografía de la página www.rae.es



A mi la falta que me ha dejado más boquiabierto ha sido la de: "debe bailar apoLLándose"...
¡Dios, envíanos reglas ortográficas en un único volumen fácil de leer y memorizar!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ciertamente no he querido ni imáginar DÓNDE apoya el batón a la hora de hacerlo bailar.....

En cuanto a una ortografía fácil de leer y memorizar... ¿Qué enseñan ahora en los colegios? ¿Cómo dejan pasar a la gente de curso sin saber escribir? ¿Hacia dónde vamos? ¿De dónde venimos?....

----------


## ramonu

No, ni a mí tampoco me gustaría saberlo dónde lo apoYa...

Como dicen mis hermanos mayores: "la educación hoy en día está decayendo a una velocidad vertiginosa..."
Yo creo que ahora (comparando lo que he hecho yo con amigos más pequeños que yo) el tema estudiar lengua u otras cosas fundamentales, se está evitando con esto de los chats o SMS...

En fin, dejándo la ortografía a parte, estoy de acuerdo con ignoto; guarda el bastón, haz codos & léete los libros hasta que te quemen las cejas y luego, a practicar con el bastón  :Wink1:

----------


## dreaigon

ignoto gracias por tu ayuda pero deves comprender que soy un mago principiante y no se que hacer, por donde empezar, etc...

ademas no recibo ayuda de andie, en mi region no se encuentra nada de magia y la unaca union que hay esta demasiado lejos para mi.

por último (pido disculpas si me equivoco pero como por escrito no se entiendo el sentido que toman las palabras; me explico: no se puede saber si lo dices en todo de mofa(burla), despectivo ,etc.) noto cierto recochineo hacia mi persona , pregunto lo de apollar el baston porque hayt dos versiones un a en la cual el baston no se levanta del suelo y otra en la cual "flota" magicamente y no se cual es la mia. pido disculpas por mi inexperiencia y ademas por eso pienso que estamos en este foro para ayudar a los que no estamos tan adentrados en el mundo de la magia. de todas maneras pienso que todos nos merezemos aprender y poder tener un futuro en este mundo . gracias y una vez mas disculpas por mi inexperiencia, si os abeis sentido dañados por mis comentarios pork pensais que no merezco estar en el mundo magico os pido disculpas de nuevo y espero me ayudeis entre todos a mejorar gracias y disculpas de nuevoy por última vez.   un abrazo magico

----------


## Goreneko

Entonces, es la versión en que se mueve apoyado en el suelo o es uno que flota entre tus brazos? xD
Imagino que es la segunda, porque como habéis dicho lo del HI...
Es el de Losander,no?

----------


## salvaje

Libro "Mis bastones y velas" de Fantasio.
Ahí encontrarás lo que buscas.

----------


## ramonu

¡No te lo tomes a mal, hombre!
Aquí siempre hay buen humor... lo que pasa es que a mr. magic o'malley simpre le da por corregir y a mí últimamente tambien... :P

Buen rollito! 8-) 

P.d.: a ver... es "apoYar" no *apollar*, venga, saludos  8)

----------


## dreaigon

ahora se que es la de flotar en las manos por lo del Hi...... pero no estoy seguro de como moverlo etc. tambien le digo a ignoto que e leido varios libros como ( cartomagia fundamental vicente canuto, magicolor juan tamariz , magia en el bar juan tamariz, cartomagia volumen 1 de wenceslao ciuro y juego de manos de bolsillo del mismo genio que la anterior y algunos luibros mas que no recuerdo . un abrazo

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Dreaigon: 

No hay mofa a tu costa. Ya nos conocerás y te reirás como el que más.

El problema viene dado por la cantidad de faltas ortográficas que cometes. Verás, posar un objeto sobre un lugar y dejarlo reposar es 'apoya' con 'y'. (Deduciendo que no eres español) 'Polla' es una manera un tanto vulgar de llamar al miembro viril masculino, por lo que si 'apoLLas' el bastón, es que lo estás dejando reposar sobre...... en fin, ya sabes   :Lol:  

Una pregunta. ¿De dónde eres? ¿Qué edad tienes?

Y, SOBRE TODO, al que se le ocurra decir que 'no mereces estar en el mundo mágico' tendrá que vérselas conmigo

----------


## Robin

Mira yo tengo un video de los 80 donde Salvano sale haciendo el bastón bailarín, mirando esto aprenderás como se utiliza, si te interesa hazmelo saber.

----------


## dreaigon

ciertamente si soy español y mi edad es 14 años, por cierto para que lo  
quieres saber?  

Mira yo tengo un video de los 80 donde Salvano sale haciendo el bastón bailarín, mirando esto aprenderás como se utiliza, si te interesa hazmelo saber.  


me interesa robin que como me lo prestas?¿

----------


## dreaigon

oo problema, me e puestoa preacticar siguiendo los consegios de ignoto y de repente en Hi.... que esta en el baston bailarin se a roto, como puedo arreglarlo, no se , lo paso por los agu..... o kle?

----------


## NiponT

que te has leido todos esos libros y no sabes como va este juego?
No te locrees ni tu jajajajaja

----------


## dreaigon

ciertamente si me lo se leido a escepcion de cartomagia fundamental del cual estoy a medio porque explica muchisimas cosas sore como cojer las cartas como barajar como cortar etc y muchos juegos y como los practico aun voy por un poc menos d ela mitad pero todos l demas estan leidos

----------


## dreaigon

sigusi sin poder ayudarme respecto al tema de arreglar el baston, me urge pues quiero seguir practicando

----------


## Goreneko

Eso ya es un tema que supongo que por narices tiene que venir en las instrucciones.
No creo que sean tan ... como para hacerte comprar un producto y luego hacerte comprar el libro, como pasa con muchos otros productos...

----------


## salvaje

Sigo insistiendo en la necesidad del libro de Fantasio.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ciertamente si soy español y mi edad es 14 años, por cierto para que lo  
> quieres saber?


Por varias razones: 

Primera: Porque he comprobado (viajando) que los usos del lenguaje castellano son diferentes en España y en lso paises americanos de habla hipana. Con ellos hay que ser un poco más permisivos con sus faltas de ortografía. Esto sobre mi pregunta acerca de tu nacionalidad. Debes deducir que vas a recibir caña con las faltas para que no recibas 

Segunda: La edad. Es importante saber si eres menor de edad. De ello depende mucho la forma en las que se te han de decir las cosas y qué cosas se te pueden decir. También es importante para saber si 'lo tuyo' con las faltas tiene arreglo. Y, lamentablemente, para comprobar la 'excelencia' de nuestro sistema educativo.

----------


## dreaigon

no te preocupes por la forma en la cual se me deven decir las cosas, tengo una mentalidad bastante adulta(no dicho por mi si no por mi spicologo en un test que me hizo) y si la veradd esque en eso de el abla tienes razon porque tengo amigos argentinos que no usan mismas expresiones y tal

----------


## ramonu

Ni que lo digas....
Anécdota del habla en Argentina:
Pues resulta que una amiga mía y yo estabamos en Argentina en una fiesta por la noche cuando va mi amiga y le pregunta a una abuela que estaba por allí sentada:
-¿Puedo coger esta sila?
Y va la abuela, se la queda mirando con ojos como naranjas y le responde:
-Hombre, si tu madre te deja...


¡DIOS! qué risas...



p.d.: tendría que haber dicho AGARRAR ya que coger es como aquí "follar"...

----------


## eidanyoson

Peor es bajar del hotel de 5 estrellas de turno con una mujer de esas que sólo se ven en las películas y que después del filme deben de guardar en algún sitio, y a voz en grito se le ocurra decir:

 "¡me he dejado la cajetilla en la habitación!"

 Evidentemente ella se refería a los cigarrillos...


  (que lo traduzca un argentino)...

----------


## ramonu

Esqueee... Aunque vayas a un país que hablen el mismo idioma que el tuyo, mejor aprenderse las palabras que no se deben decir ni a la gente mayor ni en medio de un hotel...
Yo opino que a las mujeres exhuberantes, modelos, actrices y a los tíos de igual condición, se los lleban a una isla y los cierran en una cacho mansión para que carden como locos y así tener hijos modelos y tal de forma que ese es el legado de la família(es una teoría que surgió a las tantas de la madrugada después de una fiestecilla...).
Volviendo al tema: no creo que el bastón no te venga con ayuda por si se te rompe o algo... de todas maneras supongo que tendrá garantía  :Wink1:

----------


## Goreneko

Algo así me pasó con las conchas. ¿Qué pasa? Voy a la playa a coger conchas (me gustan las conchas). Un amigo argentino se volvía loco por venir conmigo a la playa, pensaba que tenía pensamientos obscenos conmigo, y me costó entender por qué.

----------


## Mago Aranda

hola dreaigon.....la verdad es que creo que te estas precipitando ...
 dices que te has leido .algunos libros de magia.. una cosa es leer libros de magia y otra muy diferente ..hacer BUENA  magia. 

Yo  si fuera tu cogeria el baston bailarin y lo meteria en un armario y lo dejaria alli . por un tiempo..es mejor eso que hacerlo mal y arruinar un gran efecto..
por lo que has comentado aqui en tus mensajes tu conocimiento magico es de poco.tiempo...        
este juego maravilloso o se hace bien o es un autentico desastre .por lo que primero hay que tener muchos conocimientos magicos y tambien veterania en este arte.  has pensado donde vas hacer el efecto ..la luz que necesitas la distancia del publico y un largo etc. es un efecto maravilloso bien realizado ..veo que lo has comprado sin tener ni idea de su funcionamiento .1º ERROR el realizarlo con pocos conocimientos magicos seria un error mas grave aun.

en realidad crees que has leido mucha magia?

yo diria que no

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

Hola a todos, a pesar de ser nuevo en este foro, que no en la magia, pués, aunque mi presentación fue un tanto escueta, llevo de afición casi 50 años ya que tengo 53 y el primer juego de magia lo ví a la edad de 5 años y ahí me empezó el gusanillo, me parece observar que estáis liando un poco al muchacho, si es que nos dice la verdad y tiene tan solo 14 años. 
Mira chico, si es verdad todo lo que dices, que yo a priori no tengo razones para ponerlo en duda, me gustaría saber cómo y dónde comprastes el bastón bailarín, ya que normalmente si te lo venden en una tienda de magia lo más normal es que te den instrucciones de su uso tanto si lo adquieres directamente visitando la tienda o si te lo envían por agencia.
Por otro lado alguien te ha dicho, por dos veces, que lo veas en el libro de Fantasio. Sí, existe un libro que puedes pedir directamente a la editorial Páginas, aunque no está editado por ella. Yo aproveché un viaje a Madrid y visité, en la calle Silva, 4 6ºC (muy cerca de la Plaza de España) a Laura Avilés, que es la editora, y le compré, entre otros, el libro "MIS BASTONES Y VELAS" de Ricardo "Fantasio" Roucau, y en la página 34 del mismo te describe el efecto "El Bastón que baila y desaparece". Aunque tu bastón no sea de desaparición los movimientos ahí descritos sirven para cualquier bastón bailarín.
Pienso que las preguntas que haces, como otros muchos hacen, deberían de hacerse en el foro del área secreta, al que yo por cierto todavía no tengo acceso, porque de lo contrario se desvelarían secretos que a casi todos nos ha llevado mucho tiempo dominar con un gran esfuerzo y también de dinero invertido.
Y a los que se preocupan por la ortografía decirles que dejéis ese tema para otros ya que a nosotros lo que nos interesa, en esta web, es la magia, y este chico no debe guardar el bastón, ya que, aunque no actúe para nadie, ni tenga que tener en cuenta la distancia de los espectadores, etc.,  es un autentico disfrute, para uno mismo, poner un fondo musical y "jugar" con el bastón.

Muchas gracias por dedicar un tiempo de vuestros ensayos a leer mi comentario.

Mágicos saludos para todos,

                    Joaquín

----------


## Karlim Karras

Yo tengo el dancing cane y la forma para hacerlo volar es en forma circular, pero como te daràs cuenta es sùmamente complicado al principio, luego con la pràctica podrìas llegar a manejar hasta dos bastones, uno en cada mano.

Magicordialmente

Karlim

----------


## pscmax

Yo ayer recibí el bastón bailarin y me benian unas instrucciones de como manejar el baston pero eran bastante básicas, pero viendo videos ya he mejorado bastante. Lo voy a utilizar en navidad, ya encontre cancion para usarla es algo como water levitation.A y se puede arreglar cojiendo un poco de hi**** pasandolo por lo agujeros atandolo y como nuevo :o  hay que tener mucho ojo para no estar media hora jejeje

----------


## trib

Hola a todos!! Despues de haber hablado de este tema, he encontrado dos tipos de bastones bailarines, el efecto es el mismo, la unica diferencia es el precio, en tiendamagia es bastante economico (http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/1209) pero he visto en otras tiendas que el precio del baston es bastante alto de 50€ para arriba. ¿A que se debe la diferencia de precio? he pensado  que seria por el tipo de material del baston y por la calidad del ****. 
Espero respuestas y muchas gracias

Un saludo

----------


## pscmax

Yo lo he comprado el baston bailarín en tiendamagia y es de bastanate buena calidad no se porque es lo que dices pero te lo recomieno bastante(alomejor es porque es de plástico el de tiendamagia o algo asi) :roll:

----------


## josecrestini

yo llevo varios meses con el y todavia no me atrevo a sacarlo a escena, creo que es uno de esos efectos que si bien en todos tienes que estar 110% seguro de lo que estás haciendo, en este quizá un 200% seguro, como algo falle si que es irremediable, así como si no lo tienes totalmente coordinado con la música (mi caso jeje) puedes echar a perder uno de los efectos mas bonitos de escena,

saludos!!

----------


## Bubby Barton

Hola, llevo un tiempo ensayando con el bastón, pero no me fio del hi que me venía con el, pues necesito unas condiciones de luz y distancia que no se me van a dar siempre en todos los sitios. ¿Alguien conoce algún tipo de hi que sea mas "Agradecido"?. Gracias. Hespero no aver puesto ninguna falta de horticultura.

----------


## ottino

tengo una pregunta sobre el baston bailarin

lo conozco...pero no lo tengo y quisiera saber si para realizar el truco, se nesecita que el ambiente este medio oscuro o se puede hacer a plena luz del dia?

----------


## josecrestini

a plena luz del dia lo tienes un poco complicado, aunque se puede hacer si no tienes claro está a la gente muy cerca, como casi todos los juegos con hi, pero éste quizá un poco más ya que el hi es un poco más grueso y resistente para mayor seguridad,

aunque con mucha práctica puedes, yo lo he visto hacer en la calle y con movimientos rápidos y fluidos, se puede llegar a hacer,

pero es como todo, muuuucha, muuuuucha práctica,

saludos,

----------


## pscmax

Para la luz del día no será mejor hi de nilon?

----------


## carlossicilia

yo tengo uno muy muy barato y no lo recomiendo tiene poco peso y se desequilibria con facilidad creo que merece la pena uno mas cro que seguro que tien mas peso y esta mejor equilibrado, la verdad es que hay que tener en cuenta la luz donde se va a realizar el efecto es lo principal en este efecto

----------


## McPincho

Si poneis en el youtube "dancing cane" vereis una videos que estan bastante bien.

----------


## incon

teeeengo un problema con el baston

bah, no con el baston en si.. sino a la hora de presentarlo.. no se me ocurre como.. uds usualmente como lo presentan?

----------


## israelpeña

heja,ya para no abrir otro tema, (con casi la misma duda..xD) posteo aqui.

me junto con la dificultad del chico, al uso del dancing cane.
yo ando aprendiendo a ejecutarlo gracias a jeff mcbride (video, no en persona) ,y realmente, los movimientos circulares, se me facilitan.
pero el acerlo pasar por el cuerpo, se me dificulta mucho (generalmente sale volando y, suerte que no le he sacado un ojo a ningun familiar..xD)

otra cosa que vi con jeff, es que cuando enseña el movimiento principal, de un lado a otro, el baston se mueve siempre por fuera de su mano, y el HI, (que cuando lo enseña, no es hi..xD) parece tenso, como el gimmik de la bola zombie, y el baston se mueve increiblemente bien.

supongo que como siempre, la practica nos dira a todos la verdad..

xau xau
copydancing! (punchis, punchis, punchis...xDDD)

----------


## CroW

Cada vez que leo un comentario de *Ignoto*, me parece cada mas agresivo y arrogante que el otro...
 Me gustaria verlo en alguna pesentacion al señor perfecto a ver que hace...

Yo generalmente presento muchos bastones... Aparicion... desaparicion, cambio  de color de baston, baston bailarin... y ya con eso justifico, con algun cabio de baston, (hablando musicalmente, no?).

----------

